# interesting box.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

menu planning for a group to include food for someone on an outrageously restricted diet....

No glutin, no vinager, no sugars, no dairy........

So came up with:
Greek salad broken down....greens, olives, feta, cukes, onions, red peppers, chicken....lemon/olive oil, oregano dressing.....make your own format so she can leave out the cheese.

pita with garlic oil (obviously not for the celeiacs but gives bulk to the others)

fresh fruit....thought about poaching but no sugar

Amaretti....ok for the other celeiacs but not for the highly restrictive one.....

You guys ever work with limited diets, what sort of menus did you come up with?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

We always did some sort of rice/veggie salad. Quinoa is always nice. No vinegar, eh? Hmm... 

Roasted corn/red pepper salad with red onions.. we always used vinegar. Extra salt? 

Is meat restricted?

Corn tortilla taquitos with bean filling...


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Shroom, the kinds of questions you always ask: Time of day? Who is the group? I do lots of restricted diet stuff (have a very restricted diet). 

Is this a lunch?
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

small group (8) for lunch.....2 celeiacs, one the highly restricted diet...
lemon juice ok, vinager not.

Just an interesting puzzle, thought you all would enjoy the stretch.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I have a recipe for Macadamia Nut Creme that is dairy free, but uses confectioner's sugar. I use it for vegan shortcakes, but it would be good just on top of fruit and sprinkled with extra macs.

One dish that is nice is mango/avocado/lime/cilantro salad stuffed in avocado boats. It is always impressive.. you could stick black beans in it too or something to make it more substantial. 

Also, perhaps a cold, plain or chocolate rice pudding made with rice milk and coconut milk? It would be refreshing, and good with berries. Oooh.. chocolate coconut rice pudding with coconut shavings sprinkled on top. Nice.

Polenta is always an option as well..

For a vegan group semi-annually, we served marinated, grilled firm tofu, curried coconut spinach soup, burritos, etc.. 

I was in charge of dessert:

tofu pineapple cheesecakes
vegan carrot cake
cherry and peach cobbler
chocolate chip cookies


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

vege tempura (corn flour tempura batter) with a tamari garlic ginger dip, rice and lentil pancakes with some sort of filling. sweet corn fritters with chick pea flour - will post some of my gluten free lunch ideas that I have done in the past - will dig them up tomorrow


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Pakoras is always a fave as its vegetarian & gluten free using Chickpea (besan) (gram) flour. 1 lge onion, chillies to taste, 1/2 grated carrot and 2 blocks ofsqueezed defrosted spinach. Add, for 4oz flour, 1tsp ground coriander, 1/2 tsp cumin, 1 tsp garam masala,1 1/2 tsp salt , 1 tsp curry powder and a handful of fresh coriander (cilantro) Mix to a really stiff paste and add veg and deep fry. We serve with sweet chilli sauce, but that includes vinegar. Could try a fresh Raita instead
We also use rice noodles which we toss with chopped salads with a soy sauce, honey and dijon mustard dressing with mini popadoms on the side all gluten free


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

The soy sauce would have to be Tamari - bughut -regular soy sauce is wheat based! would also worry about the mustard - most mustards contain wheat


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no sugar or sweetners....didn't ask about rice syrup nor barley syrup....there are some fruit sweetened sauces on the market also that are wonderful.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

shroomgirl,
no to the barley malt syrup - it contains gluten, how about agave syrup, maple syrup or honey. what's with the restriction on vinegar? the gluten is distilled out - just have to be careful with some flavored ones. 
pm me if you want some gluten free ideas.
kathee


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

this one girl is not only celeiac but is on another highly restrictive diet....not sure if it's Fiengold....didn't ask, but no sugar nor vinager

Catering a party for 40 tomorrow with the celeiac only.......it's for a reproductive rights group of young adults, they came up with the cookie idea.

Decorating genitalia cookies......these are not glutin free
cherries, nuts, fruit leather, coconut in different shades of white-dk brown, chocolate curls, maybe jimmies.....
pink and chocolate icing.

But the dips/fingers foods are......

vietnamese springrolls
mushrooms with duxelle
salmon dip
dolmas and cuke sauce
shrimp remoulade
rice puff scoopy things....like a shrimp chip only plain
skewered meat of some kind

Then I bought a small fountain yesterday and will have a dk chocolate fountain with 
bananas, strawberries, pineapple, rice crispy treats, amaretti, handmade marshmallows..... so nothing has glutin that will be dunked

flourless chocolate cake for the birthday girl

bite size desserts that some will have glutin.....


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

just make sure you don't flour the cake pan for the flourless torte. :lol::smiles::lol:
like the decorating ideas for the cookies.
kathee


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lunch went over great, young adults party is tonight......one of the concerns I've got is having the cookies being decorated by the chocolate fountain, all it would take to set off someone's allergies is to have a cookie be pulled through the fountain.

Got a busy weekend.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

time to bring a few past threads back....


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

You may laugh, you may find it surprising- LaChoy contains no wheat. Also, if you snoop long and hard in the Asian stores, there are a couple with no wheat; wish I could recall the names at the moment.

terrific thread- started out sounding like a pain in the a__, shroomgirl, but just like you said "an interesting stretch"


----------

